# top 10 biggest lizards?!



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

i've doing a bit of research and i THINK i've come up with the top ten biggest lizards? (by length)

1.Crocodile monitor (15 ft max)
2. komodo dragon (10 ft max)
3. parenty (8 ft max)
4. water monitor (6-8 ft max)
5. nile monitor (6-7 max)
6. green iguana (6 ft max)
7. bosc monitors (5-6ft max)
8. blue iguana (5ft max)
9.?
10.?

deos anyone else have any other sujestions on the sizes?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Would just like to say in over-all mass a komodo is bigger than a croc monitor, its just not as long : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Record specimen water monitors have exceeded Komodo lengths

Personally I'd put your list as:

Croc monitor
Water monitor
Komodo
Perentie
Nile 


If you're just going on lengths that is.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Also to your list I'd add White-throated monitors, Black throated monitors, Rhino iguanas, Marine Iguanas, Argus monitor, Gould's Monitor, Mangrove monitor, blue-tailed monitor, and probably a whole host of other big monitors I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

If you are going off RECORDS i think the order would be this:

1 - Water monitor (10'6")
2 - Komodo (10'3")
3 - Croc monitor (9'0")

I dont think there is a reliable source for a Croc monitor over 9'. The larges one i know off was measure by Dr S.Sweet and J.Lemm at 9'0."

After that it would be a bit of a free for all, perenties, niles, black throats etc.....

Rick


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol is this a thread for largest or longest?
there is quite a difference : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> lol is this a thread for largest or longest?
> there is quite a difference : victory:


Says length in the OP: victory:



Rick_Albig said:


> If you are going off RECORDS i think the order would be this:
> 
> 1 - Water monitor (10'6")
> 2 - Komodo (10'3")
> ...


I didn't realise that was the record for a croc monitor. I've seen a few figures of 13ft banded around the net for them.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

i wouldnt of said bosc 5-6ft ive never heard of a bosc getting to 6ft ,i know theres been a specimen of 5ft but its very rare normally about 3.5-4ft on average

i would of said
longest

croc monitor
komodo
water monitor
perentie
green iggy
nile monitor
lace monitor
whitethroat monitor
argus
tegu


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Says length in the OP: victory:
> 
> I didn't realise that was the record for a croc monitor. I've seen a few figures of 13ft banded around the net for them.


Most of the measurements are just legends or just made up, like the old tribe's men hunters who claim to have seen 16-20' monsters in the rain forest lol. I have yet to see a croc over 9' and i have no records of one over that length.


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

My order (without going off recoreds) would be:

1 - Komodo
2 - Water monitor
3 - Croc monitor
4 - Perentie
5 - Nile monitor
6 - Blackthroat monitor
7 - Green Iguana
8 - Bengal monitor
9 - Lace monitor
10 - Argus monitor


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*big liz*

coldblooded in rainham essex have a large croc monitor which cant be far off the 9 ft mark tail makes up the bulk of the length: victory:


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Get an acurate measurement of it if you can, you never know, it may be the largest on record :no1:

Rick


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

it deffo aint 9ft more like 7 at most


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe _Cyclura _iguanas are as large as, or larger than, _Iguana_? And some of them look heavier, especially old males. 

Not sure where _Ctenosaura_ and _Tupinambis_ species would fit in.

Also, is this for living lizards? Because the Australian _Megalania prisca_ (extinct in very recent geological history) was supposedly 20ft. (I'm not counting dinosaurs as they are more closely related to crocodilians).


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Cyberlizard said:


> I believe _Cyclura _iguanas are as large as, or larger than, _Iguana_? And some of them look heavier, especially old males.


_Cyclura sp_ definitely out-bulk _I. Iguana_, but they don't tend to reach the same lengths.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

just looked it up guys and the record is a astonashing 15ft!!!! and some trides man claim they have seen some of 19ft which i don't believe is true!


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are komodo dragon pics from my holiday


----------



## spongebob321 (Jan 1, 2008)

what about crocodiles ???


do they count : victory:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

spongebob321 said:


> what about crocodiles ???
> 
> 
> do they count : victory:


Not lizards.



gesh gecko said:


> just looked it up guys and the record is a astonashing 15ft!!!! and some trides man claim they have seen some of 19ft which i don't believe is true!


Where did you find the 15' from?! Was it a reliable source, backed up by other sources?


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> Not lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the 15' from?! Was it a reliable source, backed up by other sources?


Crocodile Monitors - Is the Croc Monitor the Largest Lizard?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Komodos are the largest in that they weigh the most, not sure about length though...


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

gesh gecko said:


> just looked it up guys and the record is a astonashing 15ft!!!! and some trides man claim they have seen some of 19ft which i don't believe is true!


Im not sure where this "documented" infomation is but it is certainly not published in any scientific paper i know off. Im am also a little unsure of the claims of there "10' and growing" male croc monitor.

Ever here the story anout the 49' retic??? Well that was "the biggest snake in the world" untill it was measured at somthing like 24' (cant remember the exact figure) :lol2:

Untill these claims are verified by an independent source and documented in an appropriate piece of literature they are almost always urban legends.

Rick


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

tegus have got 2 b sumwhere!


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*tegues*

tegues are great but u would be hard pushed to find one over 5 ft max there is lot more stuff larger: victory:


----------

